# Welche 2klasse als mage?



## paslay (24. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab nu auch endlich beschlossen mir das game zu ziehen und durchzustarten^^. ich würde gerne einen mage als main spielen, weil ich bei WoW auch schon mage war und der mir sehr gut gefällt. Nun bin ich am überlegen welche 2tklasse ich dazu nehmen soll, priest wurde mir abgeraten weil es da so viele gibt hab ich gehört. habt ihr irgendeinen tipp oder rat für mich?

glg pasi


----------



## Lillyan (24. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Priester genommen... mir ist es recht egal, ob es die Kombination oft gibt. Schau dir am besten mal die Eliteskills an, überlege welche Klasse dir halbwegs Spaß machen könnte (jemand, der es absolut nicht mag Nahkampf-DD zu sein wird beim leveln seiner Zweitklasse als z.B. Krieger keinen Spaß haben) und entscheide dann.


----------



## Alithia (25. Februar 2009)

Priester ist allein schon deswegen empfehlenswert weil du die gleiche Rüstung tragen kannst, spart Platz und Nerven, und ein bisschen heilen und dotten können ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Signorum (2. März 2009)

ich hab mich für einen Kundschafter als 2klasse entschieden, geht halt in die richtung das ich immer aus der Ferne zuschlagen kann, könnte in den Ini später praktisch sein.


----------



## Gast20180212 (5. März 2009)

ich habe bei meinem magier als sekundär klasse den priester gewählt.
da ich noch nicht so lange spiele war ich der meinung das es fürs pve als dd ganz brauchbar ist.
macht beim lvl schonmal gut dmg und man kann sich selber heilen..
nur einige sagen im pve wäres nur gut für die buffs+mana stimmt das o.O! ??


----------



## chris25200 (7. März 2009)

weis net ob das stimmt
habe heute meinen magier /priester auf 10/12 gespielt und macht schon recht fun..

ich finde macht mehr spass als  ritter/krieger


----------



## cyph (12. März 2009)

Mehr Spaß als Ritter/Krieger ist ehrlich gesagt keine Kunst.. mir geht das Ritter spielen ganz schoen auf den Senkel, vorallem nach dem aktuellen Patch. Auch ich spiele Magier/Priester.


----------



## Palasch1994 (13. März 2009)

ich hab mal eine frage welche pvp 2 klasse is für magier am besten`?


----------



## Recc (27. März 2009)

wie schauts eigentlich mit Magier/schurke aus?? hat da jemand erfahrungen gemacht ??


----------



## Blut11Hexer (28. März 2009)

Soo,  also hier ALLES, das ich weiß:
Ich werde in diesem Forum einige Guides schreiben, in denen ich die Stärken und Schwächen der einzelnen kombos erkläre!

Die Beste 2.Klasse für den Mage im PvE ist derzeit der Priester, weil:

man als Mage/Priest den größten DPS im Spiel macht, wenn man die richtige Castfolge und 2-3 Makros nutzt!!!
man das gleiche Equipment nutzen kann!
man noch zusätzlich die Gruppe gut durchbuffen und heilen kann!
der mangel an Rüstung dank Tank nicht ins Gewicht fällt!
Ich werde in diesem Forum einen Guide schreiben, in dem ich erkläre, wie man an diesen TOP-DPS herankommt!

Die Beste 2.Klasse für den Mage im PvP ist derzeit der Ritter, weil:

man die besten Rüstungen und Schilde tragen kann ---> man erhält kaum Schaden!
man trotzdem einen hohen DMG verursacht
man mit ca jedem 3ten Heiligen Licht, also alle 6 sec, den Gegner 3 sec lang betäubt, was den Schaden gegen euch noch zusätzlich verringert!

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem ganzen, ich bin für Korrekturen offen!


----------



## Pubmaster1 (1. April 2009)

Hier alles was ich weiß: 

Nehmt als Sekundär den Kundschafter! Dadurch habt ihr einfach den höchsten Damage-Output 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (6. April 2009)

Ich habe bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen mit meiner Klassenkombo Mage/Priest gemacht.
1. Man kann sich und andere gut buffen,
2. man teilt sehr gut aus. Die Gegner liegen meistens schon, bevor sie an einem dran sind. Und in den seltenen Fällen, dass es doch mal passiert, haben beide Klassen einen Schildzauber.
3. Man brauch nicht dauernd die Rüssi zu wechseln, was gut Platz spart (selbst wechselfaul bin^^).


----------



## CrashWriter (11. April 2009)

hi...
hat jemand schon erfahrung als 2. klasse kundschafter?..
wie spielt er sich..
was hat der feines ..
lg


----------



## Pubmaster1 (17. April 2009)

CrashWriter schrieb:


> hi...
> hat jemand schon erfahrung als 2. klasse kundschafter?..
> wie spielt er sich..
> was hat der feines ..
> lg



Jo! 
Ich hab ein magier Level 50 mit sekundär kundschafter level 46 ! 
Der beste DD den man haben kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man braucht halt die richtige Ausrüstung! aber dann ist das echt der beste DD!


----------



## Pubmaster1 (17. April 2009)

CrashWriter schrieb:


> hi...
> hat jemand schon erfahrung als 2. klasse kundschafter?..
> wie spielt er sich..
> was hat der feines ..
> lg



Jo! 
Ich hab ein magier Level 50 mit sekundär kundschafter level 46 ! 
Der beste DD den man haben kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man braucht halt die richtige Ausrüstung! aber dann ist das echt der beste DD!


----------



## Lewa248 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch den Kundi als Sekundär und finde ihn super!
Man hat gute Elite-Skills und doppelt Fernkampf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Ich finde macht auch super Spaß.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koruptos (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab Prisi genommen. Finds halt einfach sau praktisch da mann sich bei Bossen die viel Dmg machen heilen kann so hab ich Ancalon mit lv. 45 geschafft (Mein prisi war lv. 22)
Ansonsten würd ich zu Kundi raten. Der hat gute sek. Skills und mit Vampirpfeil kann der auch ganz schönen Schaden machen! Beides sind halt volle Fernkampf
Sekundärklassen wobei Priester (sofern auf hohem level) auch oft in Inis gebraucht werden. Das einzige worauf man bei Mage/Priest achten muss sind die MP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zuletzt muss man allerdings auch sagen das die Wahl der sek. Klasse reine geschmackssache ist!

Koruptos


----------



## HzweiO1994 (1. Januar 2010)

Hi , leute ich hab den *Ritter *als Sec. genommen weil:

- Ich jetzt 780 maximales Mana mehr habe,
- Mein Rüstungswert um 55% verstärk ist,
- 60 Punkte Ausdauer dazubekomme,
- Und mein Paradewert um 120 erhöt ist.


----------



## otiice (18. Mai 2010)

Ich muss mal eine Anmerkung machen da ein schlagendes Argument für die 2. Klassenwahl gern die Rüstungsklasse ist.

Magier, Priester und Druide sind die Stoffis im Spiel, richtig - das heisst nicht auf immer und ewig die selbe Ausrüstung tragen können!

Warum?? Beim questen und sammelchen spielen fällt das noch nicht sehr ins Gewicht, sollte man aber eines Tages erfolgreich
in höhere Instanzen wollen siehts anders aus (das Herz des Ozeans ist dabei die Schallmauer). Als DD-Magier braucht man dort 
bestimmte Voraussetzungen wie 10.000 Lebenspunkte und 5.000 Punkte magischen Angriffs - unbuffed und das absolute Minimum
(Herz des Ozeans - HdO) um vielleicht mal eine Gruppe zu finden. Als Heiler steht die Schallmauer bei 8.000 Gruppenheilung.

Das wirkt sich in sofern aus das man sich - wenn man nicht bereits Ausrüstung aus höheren Instanzen trägt oder eine starke Gilde 
hinter sich hat - sich entsprechend pimpen muss. Und dabei muss man sich erst einmal entscheiden ob man Priestern oder Magiern will.

Ferner welchen Stab trage ich? Magier: Stab der Bewunderung - besserer Schadensbonus contra Stab des kunstvollen Aufschlitzens (Heilbonus).
Das heisst jetzt nicht dass es unmöglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist nur nicht ganz so einfach wie es sich anhört.

-Edit-
Aus Erfahrung behaupte ich aber mal dass Heiler immer sehr gefragt sind und man sich dadurch auch eher mal gewisse Kreise erschliessen kann.
Desweiteren gibt ein Magier mit einer Heilklasse 2nd natürlich eine prima One-Man-Army ab, was das questen enorm erleichtert.


----------



## cYbear (18. Mai 2010)

Das alles ist grossteils richtig... aber...

1. der Magier ist zwar DD, kommt aber mit seinen Single-Target-DPS weit nicht an Melee-DPS wie Schurken, Krieger und Kundis ran. In Inis ist der Magier daher immer "nur" für AOE-Damage für die Mobs und für die Buffs gedacht (Bomben mit Entladung-Fegefeuer).
2. der Magier ist relativ schwer zu Skillen! Während zb. ein Priester nur auf Weisheit/Ausdauer skillt, muss ein Magier möglichst viel Intelligenz verbauen, Ausdauer für die HP, Weisheit (für Mana und mdef) und zusätzlich muss man zur Ausdauer auf den physischen Verteidigungs-Wert achten, damit man beim Bomben nicht gleich KO geht...
3. der Magier ist einfach die meistgespielteste Klasse... ich sag nur Angebot-Nachfrage (sprich Preise) für Magiersets und Stats sind einfach die Hölle! Magier sind extrem schnell austauschbar, weils eben so viele gibt!

Abgesehen davon spiel ich selber nen Magier/Druide (57/56, 9k magatt, 12.7k hp) und spiel ihn auch richtig gern... hab einige andere Klassen ausprobiert, die mir aber weit nicht so viel Spass gemacht haben... trotzdem is der Frust regelmäßig hoch und ich brauch Spielpausen, weil's einfach viel zu viele Mages gibt, die dir Stats in Inis wegwürfeln, wenn du überhaupt mal mitgenommen wirst, weil Mages finden sich für die Inis halt immer am schnellsten...


----------



## Triados (19. Mai 2010)

Am Anfang hatte ich einen Ritter als sec. Klasse. (lvl 50)
Dann einen Kundi (lvl 35)
Jetzt einen Prister (lvl 35)

Nach und Vorteile:

Ritter: Mehr dev (gut für high end inis udn solo mage)
der Lihctangriff >>> mehr dps)
Nahcteil: Ritter braucht Patk (mahct kaum shcaden)

Kundi: Mehr DoTs und Kontroll skills.
Nahcteil: Kundi braucht Patk (kaum shcaden)

Prister: "Aura" selbstheilung in notfällen, fast gleichen attribute, gleihce rüssi
Nachteil: Wenig DEV, da kompletter SToffi

Allegmein würde ich sehr den Druiden, wenn möglich empfelhen!


----------



## Triados (6. Juni 2010)

Recc schrieb:


> wie schauts eigentlich mit Magier/schurke aus?? hat da jemand erfahrungen gemacht ??



Ja, ich Spiele Mage(55) Schurken (31)

Im prinzip ist diese kombi ein einziges Mulititalent..... Es gibt einen Eliteskill wo man dem eggenr schaden amcht udn selber lp bekommt.... so hat man quasi (bei mir 3320 lp heilung) noch eine heilungsmöflichkein.... unter anderem verfügt er von einem einzigartigem dot, mit dot-buff. (Dieser macht mehr schden als Flammenstoß) außerdem verbraucht dier ENERGIE und kann somit auhc in Mana-Engpässen eingesetzt werden.... Ein weiterer wichtiger elite skill ist "demoralisieren" . Damit kann der gegner 6 secunden kang nix tun(wirklich garnix) außer wegrennen. Ein wieterer buff (45 elite) erhöt zaubergeschwindigkeit um 11% . 

Nun der teure vorteil..... man kann zwei 1h waffen tragen ( 1h stab + Dolch) was natürlich wenn beide grad 8 sind vielmehr schaden mahct.... nur hat man auch doppelte kosten -.-
Natürlich kann man aber auch weiterhin einen gewöhnlichen 2h stab tragen....

Außerdem (und für mich eines der wichtigsten pro's) mindestens jeder 3. traffer ist ein kritischer!!
(Bei normalen mages höchstens jeder 5. treffer)

Noch dazu weicht man gut aus, was natürlich gerade bei trash seeeeehr hilfreich ist.

Fazit: 
Will man alle Vorteile ausnützen kommt es oft RICHTIG teuer....
Jedoch ist die kombi ideal für jene, die im PvE auchmal schlachtfeld laufen, Elite mobs selber solo probieren wollen, Und wenns knapp wird immer eine chance haben möchten mobs wegzustunnen

PS in einer Arena könenn gegnerische Zauber-Klassen ca 24sec außer gefecht gesetzt werden. 

Doch bitte beachtet dass es teuer wird -.-


----------



## Bloodkain (24. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,
im Moment spiele ich nen Mage/Priest Lvl 58/55 mit 12,5 m.att, 12k LP und finde den gar nicht sooo schlecht, alleine schon wegen der Elitefähigkeit Magische Essenz welche den magischen Schaden um über 6% erhöht. Allerdings bekommt diese Kombi keine neuen Schadensfähigkeiten dazu. Ich level mir gerade aber einen Mage/Kundi, Lvl 45/37 hoch und der gefällt mir vom Dmgoutput jetzt schon sehr viel besser. Die Elite-Fähifkeiten sind echt nett, ein 3fach stapelbarer Dot, Feuerrose mit nem folgenden Eliteskill, Entfachung, der in etwa 2/3 des Schadens von Flammenstoss macht. Nur das man durch die gestapelte Feuerrose vorher 5-6x nen ganz beachtlichen Feuer-DoT laufen lassen kann. Dazu gibts ab 45 Elite nen Feuerrosensturm der den Dmg noch weiter erhöht plus die 50er Elitefähigkeit Magischer Querstrom welche Euch für gute 20 Sekunden 30% schneller zaubern lässt. Als weiteren Bonus sehe ich den Flammenpfeil der Eure kritische Trefferrate für 900 Sekunden um 150 erhöht und jedem abgefeuerten Pfeil nen zusätzlichen Feuerdmg mit auf den Weg gibt und dabei KEIN Mana verbraucht. ZUsätzlich kann der Bogen später anstatt geplusst zu werden als Statträger benutzt werden was bei 6 guten gelben VIIer Stats schon ein sehr fettes Plus ausmachen kann. Ich freue mich jedenfalls sehr drauf den endlich auf min 55/55 zu bringen und dem mein jetziges Equip zu verpassen, das könnte echt witzig werden. Und zusätzlich zum bomben des Trashs kann ich den Bossen kurz noch meinen DoT mit auf den Weg geben und unterstütze so zusätzlich die anderen DDs. :-) Aber wie immer hat so gut wie jede andere Kombi natürlich auch ihre ganz individuellen Vorteile die ich natürlich nicht schlechter einschätze als die des Mage/Kundis. :-)

Gruß
Evil

P.S. Gruß an CyBear, sehen uns sicher morgen wieder auf der Map. :-)


----------



## RoM Gamer (18. Oktober 2010)

hallo rom gamer,

ich bin grade in einer Überlegungsphase denn ich überlege ob ich von zweitklasse priester zu druide wechseln soll.
Ich habe mia dieskills und eliteskills vom druiden angeguckt und fand sie besser nun überlege ich .
wäre nett wenn ihr mich beraten könnten weil ich nicht weiter weis also bitte antworten


----------

